# East o't Pennines meet up



## Spion (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, we've talked too long about this, so here goes. 

Let's get together on . . . 

Sat 17th Sept at The Victoria, Gt George St, Leeds. 7pm.


----------



## longdog (Sep 4, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> OK, we've talked too long about this, so here goes.
> 
> Let's get together on . . .
> 
> Sat 17th Sept at The Victoria, Gt George St, Leeds. 7pm.




I'll be skint on the 17th and 7pm is a bit late, would only mean about 2 1/2 hours in town before heading back home


----------



## Herbert Read (Sep 5, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> OK, we've talked too long about this, so here goes.
> 
> Let's get together on . . .
> 
> Sat 17th Sept at The Victoria, Gt George St, Leeds. 7pm.



ill be at next one as im on hols!


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2005)

hmm...17th...same night as the Super Furries are playing in town....


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't think I can make this particular date, am at a mate's 21st gathering west of'Pennines . . .


----------



## Spion (Sep 6, 2005)

Hehe, looks like just me then. I'll let you know how the night goes.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 6, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> Hehe, looks like just me then. I'll let you know how the night goes.





Should we suggest another day?? Can anyone make next Saturday (that is the seventeenth- a week on sat I mean)

I think I could make it (without checking with babysitter it could be tricky but)


----------



## Spion (Sep 6, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Should we suggest another day?? Can anyone make next Saturday (that is *the seventeenth*- a week on sat I mean)
> 
> I think I could make it (without checking with babysitter it could be tricky but)



Read the first post, Maddalene


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 6, 2005)

So em? The seventeenth, anyone else make it at all???


----------



## Herbert Read (Sep 6, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> So em? The seventeenth, anyone else make it at all???



start this up as a regualr as i will come down sun burnt after hols


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2005)

right, i'm confused now....if there is a meet up on the 17th this will convince me to get super furry's tickets for the same night and have a few bevvies with other lovely northern peoples first...perhaps meet up earlier than 7.30 for people who have to go off elsewhere (eg back to hull)??


----------



## Spion (Sep 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> right, i'm confused now....if there is a meet up on the 17th this will convince me to get super furry's tickets for the same night and have a few bevvies with other lovely northern peoples first...perhaps meet up earlier than 7.30 for people who have to go off elsewhere (eg back to hull)??



Nope, no confusion here. Suggested the 17th and 2 people could make it AFAICT. I'm sure Maddelene is a lovely person but me n her sitting in a pub do not make a U75 Meet up. Time for more dates/times to be suggested I think


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well em what about the Saturday after that, and happen a bit earlier to allow thems that are travelling further time to have a few more bevvies like.


(I must check this date with babysitter)


----------



## Spion (Sep 7, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Well em what about the Saturday after that, and happen a bit earlier to allow thems that are travelling further time to have a few more bevvies like.
> 
> 
> (I must check this date with babysitter)



So, Sat 24th 5pm, same venue? I can make that. Anyone else?


----------



## Spion (Sep 14, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> So, Sat 24th 5pm, same venue? I can make that. Anyone else?



Come on Yorkshire folk! The Mancs are meeting up, the Scousers too. Are we going to get it together or what?


----------



## boha (Sep 14, 2005)

i'm up for a few shandies.

(we could just sack it off and go down to fanny's alehouse  )


----------



## Spion (Sep 15, 2005)

boha said:
			
		

> i'm up for a few shandies.
> 
> (we could just sack it off and go down to fanny's alehouse  )



That sounds a fine idea. You heading there over the next few days?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I'm free that Saturday but will (probably) be in Bradford till 5ish. Is any one else actually coming?


----------

